# Central Heater repair



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anyone do repair work on natural gas heaters? If so shoot me a PM. Thanks. 

-Caleb


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

I work for a company who does.
Gulf Technical Heating and Air
932-8538

Tell 'em Mike sent you!


----------

